# محاضرة عن مخاطر التشييد و البناء



## tamer safety (5 أبريل 2011)

اليكم أخوانى
محاضرة عن مخاطر التشييد و البناء 
بور بويينت 
للتحميل من هنا 
http://www.4shared.com/file/4wKd496v/____.html
*من أجلكم نهتم بسلامتكم *


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (6 أبريل 2011)

مشكور أخي تامر على العرض الهام


----------



## agharieb (18 يناير 2012)

جـــزاك اللــه خيـــرا


----------



## safety113 (1 فبراير 2012)

*شكرا اخي تامر*

*بصدق عندما ارى اي ملف قام بنشره صديقي العزيز تامر شراكي
اقوم بتحميله بشغف
لان ملفات اخي تامر نابعة من قلب صافي معطاء يحب الخير
اللهم بارك لتامر واجعل له بكل حرف ينشره ألف حسنة*​


----------



## Alaa Araibi (3 أغسطس 2014)

الرابط لآ يعمل ارجو اعاده الرفع وشكرا ...


----------

